# Idol Worship And Sports



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;QPil9Br-5lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPil9Br-5lE[/video]

The video specifically targets American football, but, all sports apply.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 18, 2012)

I see this as an example of a tendency of Evangelicals to categorize fanaticism as "Idol Worship". Admittedly fanaticism of various forms could lead a Christian to a sin of imbalance. I think it wrong to categorize it relating to idols. As to the unbeliever, they already hate the true God but to say football has replaced God in the way the bible uses "idolatry" I think is a mistake of terminology. I have heard far too many Christians call many sorts of what they deem as over zealous interests "Idolatry". It seems to me that the biblical definition refers to the actual worship of false deities. As an exception Paul does single out "covetousness" or "greed" as idolatry. But should we broaden the category so wide as many have?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 18, 2012)

Why the objection to broadening the category to anything to which we give worth over and above its appropriate place? To "worship" is to acknowledge and honor as having "worth". Whenever there is anything in my life, the attachment to which (time spent, mental energy spent contemplating, etc.) causes me to neglect my responsibilities to God (family responsibilities, job, etc) it certainly can wear the nametag "idol". I have been guilty of idolizing sports, chess, personal down-time reading, work, my own good name, etc. All of those things, while not evil in and of themselves, have served as idols. Idols are everywhere - often found in unsuspected places. As Calvin said, and I believe him to be absolutely spot on, our minds are a perpetual factory of idols.


----------



## Bethel (Jan 18, 2012)

Living in Texas, I would have to agree that football is an idol for the believer and unbeliever alike. The Superbowl is coming up and there will be many churches that break the Sabbath in the name of fellowship.

Last weekend my family and I went out to dinner. Robert Griffin III (the recent Heisman trophy winner) was in the same restaurant. He was very polite and accommodating, but he was constantly stopped for pictures and autographs. As we were leaving, an older lady was pulling on his jacket saying, "I know you don't know me, but could you...".

Don't get me wrong; I like football--which is good because God gave us 3 boys. However, the obsessive focus on football creates an atmosphere that is hostile to God. How many people can recite Bible verses like they recite football stats? How many people participate in church like they participate in fantasy football leagues?

I agree that this is not a problem for all people and it can happen with any "thing", but football has taken a hold of the U.S. culture, and we're not the better for it.


----------



## SueS (Jan 19, 2012)

In our neck of the woods, and I'm sure in many other places, high school football has become a standard Wednesday evening event and is even beginning to invade Sunday mornings. It is so sad to see how many families have abandoned Wednesday prayer services and Sunday worship services so that their children can partake in this "important" school activity.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 19, 2012)

Locally, recreation leagues regularly play on Sunday, including Sunday morning. I have a hard time with that. Having a multi-gazillion dollar industry -- the NFL -- functioning primarily on Sunday is particularly aggravating to me. So few seem to give credence to the idea that the law is binding on _every_ man, in all time, whether he considers himself a sabbetarian or not.


----------

